# Daytona National Breeders Expo 2012



## eldalote2

I am shocked that this thread hasn't been started yet. 

As always, I will be going!

Who else is coming and what will you bring or will be looking for?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I'll be going there...doubt I'll see anything that catches my fancy, but maybe. Mostly good times with old friends.


----------



## randommind

National Reptile Breeders' Expo homepage

Looks like I will be heading that way on Sat 18th.

Any word on who might be vending?


----------



## baita83

I will be there but have no plans of purchases just meeting up with friends who are vending


----------



## Paul G

I'm not surprised at all that a thread hadn't been started yet....this show is a shell of what it used to be.

Far as I know Josh's Frogs is the only PDF vendor that is attending.

I had planned to not go at all this year but I'm going on Friday for the Exo Terra AMPHIBIAN SYMPOSIUM. Richard Revis from Black Jungle and Patrick Nabors will be speaking as well as Brian Kubicki and others.
Exo Terra : Amphibian Symposium 2012


----------



## markpulawski

eldalote2 said:


> I am shocked that this thread hasn't been started yet.
> 
> As always, I will be going!
> 
> Who else is coming and what will you bring or will be looking for?


I am shocked that you are shocked.....I will be there and hoping for a shocking good time.
I have some young P Guimbeaui I am going to try and trade for a female Cepediana with 1 of the vendors there, may have an extra or 2.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Other people who offer PDF will be there, including SR (source of most of the pumilio in the country). I'm sure it's not as good as it used to be, but there is still nice stuff hiding out in there.


----------



## randommind

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Other people who offer PDF will be there, including SR (source of most of the pumilio in the country).


So..this is not a CB only show?

**EDIT**

Rule #4 & 9 under the Vendor section:

4- Only captive-born animals can be sold at the Expo.

9- Poison arrow frogs must be captive-born and displayed by the breeder to be sold at the Expo. No middle-man or 3rd party sales.


----------



## markpulawski

Angela are you sure your shock is not from the Gators getting dog stomped by the "Noles" the last 2 years?

I don't remember Strictly being at one of these, though some of their customers are.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

The last Daytona I went to was 2004, but SR always had WC stuff (as well as CB). They used to go every year (I know they at least went since 2008), they still might go. If not...wow, the end of a LONG tradition of the big vendors.


----------



## JimO

I'll be there Saturday and now Friday since I'd love to meet Richard and Patrick in person. I might have some stuff to sell or trade by then.

Mark, I'm electrified that you are shocked that Paul is shocked. I'm positive the attendees will have a lot of energy, but if I see you there, don't be negative and don't try to start anything.


----------



## markpulawski

I am not shocked by Paul, I am shocked by Angela being shocked.
BP Strictly has not been at Daytona for at least the last 3 years, since most of their stock is WC it is not worth the hassle for them and their selection would be limited.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Strange...though they always offered farmed, CB, and WC stuff when they were there. As for most of their stock, I'm sure it's actually CB looking at their list. 



markpulawski said:


> BP Strictly has not been at Daytona for at least the last 3 years, since most of their stock is WC it is not worth the hassle for them and their selection would be limited.


----------



## billschwinn

The words CB, CR, Farmed, Ranched , can only work for so long, the bodies start pileing up, limbs and tails cost extra .Come on , you all know the game!


----------



## purplezephead

I'll be coming, and looking for Phyllobates bicolor, Cayo de Agua pumilio, and Hyla marmorata. I also wouldn't say no to taking a certain mastiff named Daisy


----------



## c81kennedy

Ill be coming on the 18th Ill have some variabilis froglets and baby crested geckos for sale. Im looking for a male variabilis to replace the one I lost .


----------



## Loui1203

I'll be attending the show on Saturday. I'll be looking for plants, varadero, Fine spotted luecs, and crested geckos.


----------



## JimO

Josh had bicolors last year and he gave me a pretty sweet deal on five of them. They're the green-legged morph and are some of my favorite frogs.


purplezephead said:


> I'll be coming, and looking for Phyllobates bicolor, Cayo de Agua pumilio, and Hyla marmorata. I also wouldn't say no to taking a certain mastiff named Daisy


----------



## markpulawski

purplezephead said:


> I'll be coming, and looking for Phyllobates bicolor, Cayo de Agua pumilio, and Hyla marmorata. I also wouldn't say no to taking a certain mastiff named Daisy


Yes but could this live in Gainesville..
















wearing this..


----------



## eldalote2

I am shocked that Mark was not the first one to post on this thread *Shocked*. 

I think we will all have a shocking good time. 

Man, say "shocked" enough and it starts to sound stupid. Is it even a word anymore?

Daisy is better than that. If she had thumbs she would have stolen your credit card and bought herself a Gator collar.


----------



## markpulawski

She has thumbs and her full name is 
Dairy Little Flower of the Valley Pulawski (Indian Name)

Hooshnooshkaboobin


----------



## JimO

Sounds like you're getting a charge out of it. You have real potential. Now, sit in the lotus position and repeat "ohm" 100 times.



eldalote2 said:


> I am shocked that Mark was not the first one to post on this thread *Shocked*.
> 
> I think we will all have a shocking good time.
> 
> Man, say "shocked" enough and it starts to sound stupid. Is it even a word anymore?
> 
> Daisy is better than that. If she had thumbs she would have stolen your credit card and bought herself a Gator collar.


----------



## purplezephead

She could still live here, I'll just hide the evidence. No one would know. And I can easily change her last name  She is so pretty


----------



## randommind

Figured it couldn't hurt...If anyone has any standard lamasi available, I've got several frogs available for trade.


----------



## eldalote2

markpulawski said:


> She has thumbs and her full name is
> Dairy Little Flower of the Valley Pulawski (Indian Name)
> 
> Hooshnooshkaboobin



After reading this probably 4 separate times I realize you have Dairy instead of Daisy. I am now laughing a little to myself, picturing sweet little Dairy Flower. 

No, I'm not crazy, its the pseudoephedrine. 

I still have one adult male Nikita for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## JimO

Did anyone get the puns in my last post? I thought they were brilliant, if I do say so myself. 

I managed to get "charge", "potential", and "ohm" in three short sentences that flowed together smoothly. Hahahahaha...I crack myself up.

Oh, and Mark, when I read the name of your dog, I thought you were talking about a pet cow. I didn't remember seeing a cow at the meet. There was a lot of bull (ha!), but no cow.

I will have lots of nominant variabilis froglets and 5 or 6 CR green&black auratus froglets to sell or trade. I also might have some iso cultures ready by then as well.


----------



## markpulawski

Jim a photo of your fist is in order, nice catch ladybug, I did not see it until now......she is such a tiny thing...like you.
I will have nothing available....for anyone.


----------



## Jungleboy

I just saw this and it has changed my mind. I am now coming just to hear these speakers!!!

Exo Terra : Amphibian Symposium 2012


----------



## chipcount

I will be attending the show and symposium as well


----------



## baita83

for the amphibian symposium it says fri evening but does anyone know what time?


----------



## chipcount

I have been to the other exoterra symposiums and I believe they started around 7pm


----------



## zBrinks

It should be a great show - I know Josh and I are excited to be vending.


----------



## Loui1203

I heard last year's symposium started at 7pm and ended around 12am. How good do you guys think the symposium is going to be? I've never heard the speakers before and I'd like to go but I'm not sure if it'd be worth the extra driving. (An hour there and an hour back only do drive up again early in the morning for the show.)


----------



## billschwinn

If you like learning, especially about Pumillio, I would say at the least see Patricks talk, Bill


----------



## Jungleboy

Loui1203 said:


> I heard last year's symposium started at 7pm and ended around 12am. How good do you guys think the symposium is going to be? I've never heard the speakers before and I'd like to go but I'm not sure if it'd be worth the extra driving. (An hour there and an hour back only do drive up again early in the morning for the show.)


I'm driving from MD if that tells you how good the speakers will be lol.


----------



## markpulawski

I am coming in Friday to see my good friend Pat N speak, I will be staying at the Hilton Friday night and going to the show Saturday AM.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

markpulawski said:


> I am coming in Friday to see my good friend Pat N speak, I will be staying at the Hilton Friday night and going to the show Saturday AM.


I'll be staying there too. The room prices are pretty reasonable (about $120 for 2 queen bed room).


----------



## markpulawski

RarePlantBroker said:


> I'll be staying there too. The room prices are pretty reasonable (about $120 for 2 queen bed room).


Agreed Al, $120 for an oceanfront king is pretty sweet, I look forward to seeing a bunch of folks there. It would be nice for the froggers to meet up before the talks begin.


----------



## Paul G

I will be there Friday for the symposium as well as staying the night at the Hilton. I will be at the show on Saturday. I will not be there on Sunday. I also will not be vending this show.


----------



## markpulawski

I too will not be vending


----------



## JimO

I will neither be vending nor spending...well...not much anyway...

I have a probable female blackjeans that I plan to sell, but I'd rather not risk shipping her. She's well over a year old and she's a beauty. If you're interested in hand delivery at Daytona, send me a PM. I also have a few subadult G&B Costa Rican auratus, plus the variabilis, oyapok, and anthonyi I've posted in various ads.


----------



## randommind

I've got a few different sized Exo Terra tanks available, if anyone is interested shoot me a PM. 

I am also considering parting ways with a proven pair of R. benedicta and their 20g vert tank. I don't pull eggs from these guys and wouldn't be surprised if you found a little "bonus" hidden away in the leaf litter. Would like to get $850 for the whole set-up.


----------



## baita83

looks like I wont be making it to daytona now ......can't wait to hear stories and what everyone else pics up


----------



## eldalote2

Ill be coming to the Symposium too.


----------



## c81kennedy

Ill be coming to the Symposium also does anyone have any plans to meet up afterwards? Its a 4 hour drive for me so we will be getting a hotel and wont have much to do after the Symposium.


----------



## lightfrogman

Well I guess I have decided to go now sounds like I may see a few familiar or kind familiar faces as I am still new to these meets.


----------



## randommind

For those who are planning on attending the Symposium....don't forget to register at the link PaulG posted on pg.1 to receive your "free gift"

and on to more important news...pre-symposium happy hour anyone???


----------



## c81kennedy

Im game. Is there a bar at the hotel?


----------



## Paul G

Some frogs available for delivery.... (Friday & Saturday only)
Powder Blue tinc females & Cobalt pairs & females.
Sub adult Powder Blues, Cobalts, Saul Yellowbacks, Alanis, Azureus, & CR auratus.
PM or email me.


----------



## randommind

Well, I am going to be moving back to St. Petersburg soon and need to begin lightening the load. I have a few tanks and frogs I can bring down to Daytona. The tanks can be stripped out or, if you want them with the frogs I can do that as well.

Tanks: Exo terra - (18" cubes x2, 24"x24")
Verts - (20g and 10g)
20g L
10g x2

Frogs: pumilio, thumbs, and a pair of CR auratus.

PM me for details.


----------



## JimO

Last check on available frogs and stuff for hand delivery at Daytona -

Nominant variabilis
Costa Rican green & black auratus
Probable female oyapok
Probable female pumilio blackjeans 
Male and probable female 2012 SR Cristobals
Tropical white and pink spring starters
Various iso starters
Lots of plant cuttings

Jim


----------



## markpulawski

Looking forward to Friday, I will be getting in around 3 or so.


----------



## zBrinks

The Josh's Frogs crew will be heading out late Wednesday/early Thursday, so if anyone wants us to bring something for them, please get your orders in by Tuesday!


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs

I'll be going on Sunday. Anyone that needs cultures, phase panels or anything else on my site please let me know.


----------



## Turningdoc

I will be going Fri and Sat. I would like to offer unproven pair R. benedicta in egg crate over hydroton false bottom drilled drain 12x12 exoterra tank included . Understory line. $500 or best offer. Inquiries by email please. WILL NOT SHIP. [email protected]
(frog pic from Understory site as they are too fast for me to get any good pic after days of trying!)


----------



## zBrinks

Are you guys vending?


----------



## markpulawski

No Zach I am not vending.


----------



## smit1970

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Other people who offer PDF will be there, including SR (source of most of the pumilio in the country). I'm sure it's not as good as it used to be, but there is still nice stuff hiding out in there.


I'm new to this game and I'm looking for some pumilios. Can you tell me who SR is?


----------



## markpulawski

smit1970 said:


> I'm new to this game and I'm looking for some pumilios. Can you tell me who SR is?


Strictly Reptiles is an importer in south Florida that brings in a lot of Pumilio but they have not been at this show for years and won't be there this year. This is supposed to be CB show and since most Pums offered at shows are WC there is a chance you will not see any.


----------



## The Dude1

Long shot, but any chance anyone will have Tylototriton shanjing for sale? I need to check how far Daytona is from me. Also thank you Wes for the awesome frogs, tank, plants, and everything!


----------



## randommind

So...how does meeting up at Sloppy Joe's for a couple drinks sound to everyone?


----------



## randommind

If anyone would like to have a single 'el cope' auratus tad...shoot me a message and it's yours.

edit: ***tad has been claimed***


----------



## Turningdoc

I signed up for exoterra conferences. Anyone know times or rooms? Still never posted on exos site.


----------



## Paul G

Coquina Ballroom E. 7pm-10pm



Turningdoc said:


> I signed up for exoterra conferences. Anyone know times or rooms? Still never posted on exos site.


----------



## Paul G

I have 7 Cobalt sub adults, 4 adult Cobalts, 1 Azureus sub adult, 3 Powder Blue sub adults, 2 Powder Blue Females.

If you want any of these frogs...I can bring them to Daytona Friday & Saturday. 

100% of the sales will go to Bill Schwinn.

PM or email me at [email protected] for more details.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-info-questions/86259-info-bill-schwinn.html


----------



## Turningdoc

just found it. if anyone else confused:
Daytona Beach Hilton Hotel, FL
Coquina Ballroom E
7 p.m.
Friday, August 17, 2012


----------



## JimO

Let's see what we can do for Bill. He's a great guy who is in dire need.



Paul G said:


> I have 7 Cobalt sub adults, 4 adult Cobalts, 1 Azureus sub adult, 3 Powder Blue sub adults, 2 Powder Blue Females.
> 
> If you want any of these frogs...I can bring them to Daytona Friday & Saturday.
> 
> 100% of the sales will go to Bill Schwinn.
> 
> PM or email me at [email protected] for more details.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-info-questions/86259-info-bill-schwinn.html


----------



## Turningdoc

Suggest meet after Fri symposium w chip in. Though new to darts would love to meet all and help out Bill. is there a bar at Hilton? Also, for those who might know him, community could help downsize to what he can handle for charitable prices.


----------



## froggie too

I am in Florida now and comming to Daytonaon Fri. Have we decided where every one is going to meet after symposium. I am in for helping Bill Schwinn are we taking up a collectoin?


----------



## Paul G

Turningdoc said:


> Suggest meet after Fri symposium w chip in. Though new to darts would love to meet all and help out Bill. is there a bar at Hilton? Also, for those who might know him, community could help downsize to what he can handle for charitable prices.


Bill has already downsized in a huge way....this is his job so I don't think any more frogs will be going anywhere for charitable prices but thanks for thinking of a solution.



froggie too said:


> I am in Florida now and comming to Daytonaon Fri. Have we decided where every one is going to meet after symposium. I am in for helping Bill Schwinn are we taking up a collectoin?


I don't know if any collection has been started other than what frogface has setup via Paypal and my frogs for sale this weekend. (Note: I will ONLY bring frogs listed above if you are for sure going to buy them on Fri. or Sat. Thanks.)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-info-questions/86259-info-bill-schwinn.html#post763311
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/86254-update-bill-schwinn-frog-breeder-extraordinaire.html

You can contact me or frogface for Bill's Paypal email if want to donate. Thanks.


----------



## markpulawski

I have a 4 month old CV Imitator I can bring if anyone wants it, a single frog I just want to pass along.


----------



## lightfrogman

Well the expo and symposium where a lot of fun. The symposium gave a lot of information but mostly had a lot of really neat pictures. As you can see below the show was pretty packed. 








There where a lot of lizard and snake people there but luckly a few of our fellow frog friends where there too. Here are some of the frogs Josh's Frogs had. It was kind of funny seeing their both it was like shopping online in person. 








We may have gotten a little too much at the expo. Felt like a kid in the candy store and just had to get everything...


----------



## randommind

lightfrogman said:


> We may have gotten a little too much at the expo. Felt like a kid in the candy store and just had to get everything...


haha, "too much" frog stuff.....NEVER  It was good to see you two again. Thanks again for the beer and sorry I couldn't have hung out longer.

It was nice to see so many familiar faces Friday night and I only wish I had enough time to chat with everyone a bit longer.

I returned Sunday to walk around the Expo and thank goodness Josh's Frogs was there to give me a brief escape from my irrational fear of snakes. I tend to walk as close to the center of the aisle as possible at these shows....come on SouthEastern "Frog Day" 

...now on to my new acquisitions. I met with Dave (Turningdoc) briefly after the symposium and after trading a few frogs, went home with these two beauties!!!








Thanks again man, they are awesome!!


----------



## Turningdoc

Lookin good. Best of luck w them!


----------



## c81kennedy

I picked up 2 custom made tanks from randommin they were 15x18x20 and fit perfect waiting on a 3rd to fill my 46inch rack. Ill be showing these guys off in a thread in a few days.


----------

